# wider wheels/stock widening sizes



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

I have 3 separate questions, but first let me tell of what I want to do. I want to send my wheels to Weldcraft and have them widened! I'm on the 17 inch stock wheels. I want to maintain the stock look, while having nice wide wheels in back.

1st question: How wide can I widen my 17 inch stockers? I'm thinking 1 inch on the wheels will give me a 275 on the tire. does this sound right? I'm thinking this is all I can do before I have to mini tub.

2nd question: So I want to mini tub, now how wide can I go? Someone told me I can go to a roughly 10 - 10 1/2 inch wheel with mini tubs. What size tire would I be fitting on a 10 inch wheel?

3rd question: if I can't get a 315 wide tire with the previous questions, what should I be looking forward to doing to get a 315 to fit?

I found a place to mintub it for $1200, they have done it several times, but its a hell of a drive for me. so I'm measuring my options. the 315 would be a Dream to get in, but, I'll settle for smaller right now. I don't want to send in the wheels before I know what size I want. Does this make any sense?


----------



## GoatCity (May 7, 2010)

who did you find to mini tub for 1200?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

You can go 9"-9½" and depending on brand get 275-285 tires in back there. I run with 285 Firestone Wide Ovals on stock 17" x 9" wide wheels. Because the offset is all to the inside you start running into problems hitting the inner fender. I used ARP studs and 5mm wheel spacers to bring the wheel back out a little. That along with mild fender rolling I still had to gently massage the inner fender with a hammer in a spot but now get full wheel travel with no rubbing. Anything much bigger and you run into the wheel hitting the shock and the control arm and would need to notch that.


----------



## MorpheusRS (Mar 5, 2009)

yea, i ran 275 s on 9.5 rim, stock suspension and no rolling of anything. i was on widened stock 18s with a 5 mm spacer and studs. right side was perfect, left would touch when over big bumps with 4 people in the car. otherwise no issues at all.. very doable, and I honestly never got why people complained about not being able to fit big shoes in the rear.. the front is a whole other ball game.. lol barely fits the damn stock tires!


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

interesting, not to hijack the thread, but any idea how wide can the stock 18 be widen. and, to acive tire size, say 275 or 285. 

who should i look for to do this job?


----------



## MorpheusRS (Mar 5, 2009)

if you search wheel widening you will fint this place called "weldcraft" they specialize in these kind of things..


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

sorry for the slow responce... thereis a place in Longview, Texas. called East Texas Muscle cars

look around on the web site and you should find it under suspention. I've called them and they told me bring the wheels and tires, and they will do the rest!

call them and ask with your wheel measurments... they will tell you what you can more or less "Get away with"


oh BTW, on the rears, 8.64 is the max backspace before you have to mod your control arms... of coarse this is after the mini tub


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I was lucky in that Weldcraft was in the state and I had a friend that drove over that way. He dropped my wheels off and picked them up so no shipping charges. At the time I had mine done they were cheaper to do too.


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

i will look into this. will have to see how much will this set brother back


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

i got a quote, $225 plus shipping 2 ways each wheel to go 2.5" wider.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I knew it had gone up. When I did mine 4 years ago it was $175 a wheel


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

motoristx said:


> i got a quote, $225 plus shipping 2 ways each wheel to go 2.5" wider.



are you refering to 17 or 18 inch?


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

thats the stock 17" x 8" wheel.


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

thanks. i need to find a shop locally in illinois for my 18. anyone has any idea how wide on 18, would it be as same as 17


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

I'd guess it would be the same

check it out on  this tire size calculator

the 17 stock tire is a 245 45 17, and the stock 18 is a 235 40 18. they are less then 1/4 in differance in total diameter. Now for the tricky part, the wider you go the lower the second number will need to be (lower percentage/lower profile) in order to keep the same overall diameter of the tire, and that also gets expensive! 

so, a 315 35 17 tire is 12.4" wide and 25.68" tall starts around $190 at discount tire

however, a 315 30 18 is 12.4" wide and 25.44" tall and starts at about $370 at discount tire

not to mention, your limited on brands to choose from once you start getting to bigger wheels.


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

thats true, i am thinking 285 to 305. in that range. i would call it 295 perhaps. i am not sure at what point does one need to cut the tire fender. i think i saw a thread here earlier where one of the members had 305 and had to cut and weld a custom fender as the tire size would not fit under the stock fender.


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

firebird said:


> thats true, i am thinking 285 to 305. in that range. i would call it 295 perhaps. i am not sure at what point does one need to cut the tire fender. i think i saw a thread here earlier where one of the members had 305 and had to cut and weld a custom fender as the tire size would not fit under the stock fender.


it all depends on the offset, 285 and up, your going to need to do some cutting, but, if the offest is towards it inside of the car, you just cut the wheel wheels and do a mini tub. I don't roll fenders or anything like that, i don't want to mod my fenders at all.


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

i wonder if i should look for A+ shop that widens wheels or an average Joe/shop with some knowlege and proper tools that can do an outstanding job?


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

weldcraft wheels  is who we where talking about on the first page of this thread. i wouldn't take my wheels to anyone else.


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

thanks Mo for the info. i will look into these guys, heck have a friend who goes to detroit all the time, i might be able to get a free shipping to and back. just wonder how long they take to do two wheels. i'll get in touch with them.

anyway my last question hopefully, my 18x8 stock,need to be widen to 9.5 inches(1.5 inches) correct? to fit 275 or 285

i see some previously it was stated that 9 inches or 9.5inches will fit 285, and with minor mod with hammer, the 285 will fit without issues, correct?

my last question, what is the maximum i can widen the wheel to, in order to fit minimum 275 tire, and what is the max width that will fit minimum 285 tire size? 
would like to widen the wheel as much as possible so just in case that in the future i decide to go with a wider tire.


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

thanks Mo for the info. i will look into these guys, heck have a friend who goes to detroit all the time, i might be able to get a free shipping to and back. just wonder how long they take to do two wheels. i'll get in touch with them.

anyway my last question hopefully, my 18x8 stock,need to be widen to 9.5 inches(1.5 inches) correct? to fit 275 or 285

i see some previously it was stated that 9 inches or 9.5inches will fit 285, and with minor mod with hammer, the 285 will fit without issues, correct?

my last question, what is the maximum i can widen the wheel to, in order to fit minimum 275 tire, and what is the max width that will fit minimum 285 tire size? 
would like to widen the wheel as much as possible so just in case that in the future i decide to go with a wider tire.


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

never mind, i guess 9.5 in would be good upto 295. sent an email to the weldcraft, we'll see how much they say. in the mean time i see 4 decent set of wheels in 18x9.5 from 550 to 900. if they quote me 450 or so, it might be a better deal to buy 4 aftermarket wheels


----------



## MorpheusRS (Mar 5, 2009)

i liked the stock look so much, that i went with 1.5 inch widening. it was perfect for 275, could accomodate up to 295 safely i think. looks stock, untill you see it from the back, and then you know whats up.. 

if you like aftermarket wheels, go for it, many options, look at bmw forums, many guys play with their wheels there, and they have very similar offsets and backspacing.


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

received an email from them quoting me at 235 per wheel, 1-3 inches wider, 4-5 weeks turnaround, which will be 470. i don't think i will be going this route, it will be cheaper to get aftermarket wheels and sell the stock. if it was like 350 i'd go for it. what about these wheels off of ebay? 18x9.5 Black Wheel Drifz Jade R 5x120 | eBay

i just have a question, i don't get when they speak of off set/hub on these. what should i look for when searching for wheels. should i get 9.5 all 4 wheels or get 8 in in front as they are lighter and the widest i'll run is 245 in front?


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

firebird said:


> should i get 9.5 all 4 wheels or get 8 in in front as they are lighter and the widest i'll run is 245 in front?


Get all four 9.5". Why limit yourself to a 245 up front? I use 265's on 9.5's all around and couln't be happier. I'm 20mm lower on King hhd's and didn't even have to use offset strut mounts. It's all about the offset. The 9.5's only weigh 18lbs. Just look around at lightweight wheels. That's the only way to get these to handle great after you do the suspension.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

You aren't going to get bigger than 285-295 tires in there. With my 285s there just isn't any more room on the inside or outside in the wheel well and that's with rolled fenders. You also need a little room for the camber change during wheel travel. If you can get a bigger number in there it would still be the same width as a 285-295 because some brands like Nitto are a size or so smaller in actual width. Measure up a Nitto 275 against a BFG 275 sometime and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

great info fellas. i really like the front and how they sit with offset. i was looking at them yesterday and tried measuring how much i have between strut and the tire(235/40/18) and it seems that if i go with 245 in front, the tire might hit the strut or will be very close. and that's why i am considering keeping 235 but would like to fit 245 without changing the offset as this makes the car get in turns a bit faster and more stable.

as for rear, i would like to go 285. but you said you had to roll the fender on it? i am running on stock suspension, do you think i will still need to roll the fender? so iam assuming that 275 will go under without any adjustments, but would really like the 285 35 18 to fit in there.


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

light weight wheels i will look for, assuming those will be a bit pricier, unless weldcraft takes my offer of 350.


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

Sent my wheels in for widening today! 4 to 5 weeks turn around  well, I'll still have to get the mini tub so i won't be able to use them till i get that done


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

firebird said:


> great info fellas. i really like the front and how they sit with offset. i was looking at them yesterday and tried measuring how much i have between strut and the tire(235/40/18) and it seems that if i go with 245 in front, the tire might hit the strut or will be very close. and that's why i am considering keeping 235 but would like to fit 245 without changing the offset as this makes the car get in turns a bit faster and more stable.
> 
> as for rear, i would like to go 285. but you said you had to roll the fender on it? i am running on stock suspension, do you think i will still need to roll the fender? so iam assuming that 275 will go under without any adjustments, but would really like the 285 35 18 to fit in there.


There's no hard and fast rule as all of these cars are a little different AND like I said a 275 and another 275 can be 2 different widths (Nittos are like a 265). A fender trim or roll is almost a guarantee and IMHO inner and outer control arm bushings really help to keep the control arm from moving laterally on hard turns. You can probably put 245s up front if you put a wheel spacer on (I'd say up to 5mm max). It will move your wheel out. With spacers I'd replace your studs with ARP studs. Any more distance than that and you start running off from the hub centering nub which isn't a good thing.


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

okay i am a bit shaky on the offsets, i spoke to a sales person and he recomended on 9.5 that i look for 42+ offset and that should cure the problem. so if i get a wheel that is 42 in offset, then i won't need the spacers. am i correct? are the stock 18 like 38 in offset?


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

If your talking a 9.5 up front, you'll need a 35mm offset or a 7mm spacer.


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

no, i want 9.5 in the rear and 8 in front is fine. i learned from another member i should look for 55mm offset for 9.5 to be able to have 277/85 on 18


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Gotcha. Whats your reasoning for sticking with stock width wheels up front?


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

i can go upto 255 on stock 8, but i mean if aftermarket wheels only come with 8.5 in front, i wont mind. i dont want to have dead weight on the car, i am thinking for now the wider i will go is 245 and 8 will cover that. no point of having 9.5 in front if i wont use it to the fullest. it will just slow the car down.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Get some light weight wheels and put some 265's on it. I got 9.5's that weigh 18lbs. The 9.5's with 265's weigh 8lbs less than the stock 18' wheel and tires lol and make the car grip like no other. Pics are in my albums if you want to take a look.


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

just saw your pics, i love the black on blue. i have a black gto, and the first choice is black, but i dont think they will look as good. i dont want the chrome to stick out so much. i think the gunmetal would not be as bad. i almost posted a thread last night to see the aftermarket wheels. might do that later.

how do you know they are lightweight wheels, searched many and non say so?would you consider tsw to be lightweight? as long as they are not SS, right?

what mods if any did you have to do to fit 265 in front? what is your offset on the weels 275/35/18 in the rear? is it 35, front and back?


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

firebird said:


> how do you know they are lightweight wheels, searched many and non say so?would you consider tsw to be lightweight? as long as they are not SS, right?
> 
> what mods if any did you have to do to fit 265 in front? what is your offset on the weels 275/35/18 in the rear? is it 35, front and back?


Just ask the company what the wheel weighs. I consider lightweight under 20 lbs. regardless of height or width. mine are a hair under 18lbs. so i just say 18lbs. Send Tsw an email and ask them. I know nothing about their wheels.

No mods necessary to fit a 9.5 and 265 up front. just need 35mm offset or less. I bought offset strut mounts but didn't need them. I'm lowered 20mm on Kings too.

I run the same set up in the rear so i can rotate unlike most. Tires are too expensive not to. Did a slight roll in the rear to eliminate rubbing.


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

cool thanks for the info


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

svede1212 said:


> You aren't going to get bigger than 285-295 tires in there. With my 285s there just isn't any more room on the inside or outside in the wheel well and that's with rolled fenders. You also need a little room for the camber change during wheel travel. If you can get a bigger number in there it would still be the same width as a 285-295 because some brands like Nitto are a size or so smaller in actual width. Measure up a Nitto 275 against a BFG 275 sometime and you'll see what I mean.


cool, just got the nitto 285/35/18/r. so you are saying these are actually like 275 in size? dont have any issues inside and rubbing at all. wont have to touch the inside. i hope.

i will have to roll my fender lip, it is rubbing. seems like the passanger side will be fine after the roll, but the driver side may need some more work afterwards. which brings me to the chamber size.

would chamber size be positioning wheels(upper) in and (bottom of the wheel)out? seems like i will have move just a lil bit out to make sure this thing is in safely.


----------

